# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  نصب zend framework 2

## iradata

سلام

من از روی آموزش خود سایت زند اقدام به نصب فریمورک می کنم اما در هر سیستمی که تست می کنم با این خطا روبه رو می شم کسی علت این خطا رو می دونه ؟ 


[Composer\Downloader\TransportException]                                     
  The "https://getcomposer.org/version" file could not be downloaded: Failed   
  to enable crypto                                                             
  failed to open stream: operation failed

----------


## Freedon_23

سلام، اگه می تونید از رو این آموزش نصب رو انجام بدید ببینید به مشکل می خورید یا خیر
نصب zend

----------


## nonegar123

مرسی از تایپیک تون، *طراحی سایت ، طراحی وب سایت*

----------

